
Chinese netizens say they support 9/11 in response to Adam Silver - ktln2
http://shanghaiist.com/2019/10/08/adam-silver-says-he-supports-moreys-right-to-free-speech-chinese-netizens-say-then-they-support-9-11/
======
yters
They support freedom from logic too, apparently. Probably because logic was
outlawed.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logic_in_China#The_repression_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logic_in_China#The_repression_of_the_study_of_logic)

~~~
ktln2
not the first time they are free from logic or basic human decency:
[https://supchina.com/2019/09/11/china-daily-conflates-
hong-k...](https://supchina.com/2019/09/11/china-daily-conflates-hong-kong-
protests-with-9-11-terrorist-attack/)

------
serf
these strange outrage-inducing style comments read like 'internet water army'
type stuff -- and weibo has been a pretty traditional battleground for them.

------
ktln2
modified the title because it is too long - but the meaning is the same.

